# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  real or fake dbol

## roidboyjnr

your thoughts please guys from bali im told

----------


## Andy Hui

This is China make . real product

----------


## roidboyjnr

thanks andy, you dont know what label?

cheers
roidy

----------


## ace_733

I was told these were D-bol but thay don't have any marking on them doses that mean fake

----------

